# Credit Card theft....



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Being a victim myself a few years back here is a story that everyone should take notice of...

Make sure nobody's trying to use your credit cards behind your back.

By Cat Schwartz
Tech TV



The other day we were talking about identity theft- http://www.techtv.com/callforhelp/features/story/0,24330,3353101,00.html on the show. Chris revealed that he was a victim a few months ago. Trying to clear things up was a long bout. Calling all the proper institutions, wondering what will happen to your credit, and sometimes paying for things you never purchased is frustrating. So I've put together some links that will help you prevent identity theft and deal with it if this crime happens to you. 


Check your credit cards 

CardCops http://www.cardcops.com/ will help you find out if anyone ever attempted to steal your credit cards. The site keeps a database of credit card numbers that were checked for validity by online retailers. Many have appeared in public places on the Web. 


Enter your credit card number on the site. Your card information is encrypted so that your information won't be jeopardized and compared to the database entries. The database is updated daily, so check back often. 




Get free legal advice 

If something does happen, go to FreeAdvice.com. http://www.freeadvice.com/ It explains how to resolve issues such as credit card theft, identity theft, and many other legal issues. The language is simple and easy to understand so that you gain the knowledge you will need to fight back and get on track. 


Turn in the crooks 

Report people stealing credit cards or any other criminal activity at WeTip.com. http://wetip.com/ Anonymously give the authorities all the information you have about any situation. This is a great way to be a good citizen. 


For more help on fixing, discovering, and stopping stolen identity, head to Stolen-Identity.com. http://www.victimsassistanceofamerica.org/


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Doonz, did you put this in security news, as well?

I'm going to check, and if not, I will move it there and stick it for awhile. It's getting lost in the logs, here.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

No I dont belive i did...but tell me the post above desnt sount like and advertisment...


----------

